# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Enjoyed my visit

## Geoff

Long time since I was in the chat room. great to see new and old "faces" there.
When's the busiest time in there these days?

xx

----------


## acameron

Usually quiz night on the Sundays - but there is someone in there most nights.
Not seen you in a while. If I remember right, you used to have a wee drink and sit in the cupboard with your computer. lol 
hope to get a blether with you soon.

----------


## sassylass

Heya Geoff, nice to see you back.  Try Sunday quiz at 8:30 pm...usually lots of people having a laff or 3.

----------

